# Russia sells T72B tanks to Nicaragua



## CougarKing (17 Jun 2016)

As reported last month: Putin continues to revitalize Cold-War era links.

US Naval Institute



> *Opinion: Russian Tank Deal With Nicaragua ‘Back to the Future’ Moment for U.S.*
> By: Cmdr. Daniel Dolan, USN (Retired)
> May 9, 2016 10:28 AM
> 
> ...


----------

